# Stuck in the mud - Off roading in my Sentra? WTF!



## Passenger (Jun 10, 2008)

Last night was the best way to cap off the end of summer in the year of 2008. I don't think I have ever laughed that hard, or done anything this stupid in a long long time.

Myself, my brother pat, friends Matt, his girlfriend Nicole, Andrew, Dallas, Kenny, and his girlfriend Amy were out running around snapping pics of Kenny's Land Rover he is trying to sell. Matt is an aspiring photographer, and just bought a bunch of flashes, umbrellas, and light stands, so we were trying all kinds of places.

Our first location was an old brick yard, we stayed for maybe 10 minutes and we heard the absolute scariest thing I've ever heard. Sounded like some old drunk guy doing opera as loud as he could. Needless to say, we got the hell out of there fast.

So we decide we're going to move to a more off road location, to make the Rover look a little more at home I guess you could say. Kenny, Dallas, and Matt told me that I wouldn't be able to get my Sentra up there, little did they know I've had that car places some people wouldn't try to take their 4x4's. Pat and Andrew know first hand the capabilities of that little car.

I told Kenny I would take my Sentra anywhere he could take his Rover, and I did. Crawled up hills with 1.5ft deep ruts, down hills with ruts, rode on like 40* angled embankments, etc etc. I was doing great up until I failed to notice Kenny drove AROUND a huge puddle that I attempted to go through.





































There was about a 10-15ft long puddle that I had just went through immediately behind the car that I went through without a problem. The puddle that I got stuck in was a completely different story. As you can tell, the drivers side wheel/tire was 3/4 of the way submerged.

Kenny ended up running back to his house and grabbing a chain to pull me out of the mud. The old Land Rover did it without a problem. I crawled my way nearly 2 miles back out off the off roading trail again, never had any problems. We met back up at the bottom of the trail and Kenny told me he had sank his Wrangler in that same hole around this time last year, and rolled his old Rover in the general vicinity when he was 17. That place was a little more hardcore than I thought.

All in all, the only thing that happened to the car, aside from it having red clay mud everywhere, is one of my headlight bulbs burnt out. It was easily the highlight of our summer.

Here is a little group shot of everyone before we actually started hitting the real rough trails.


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

LMAO yes Sentras are great I had a little 99 model and done things you wouldn't believe but they were easy to bottom out with though.


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

:hammer::rofl::hammer:

Good times but what were you thinking, oh wait I see the crew, I remember now.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Sound like a crazy good time. Awww to be young again.


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

:thumbsup: great story and pics, thanks for sharing, the laugh has helped me with my Monday morning


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

AHHHHAAAAHAHHAHHAAAA *gasp* AHHhahahHAHHHAA
Man that is hillarious! YOu got some guts, I would never take a car off roading. Great pics!


----------



## Passenger (Jun 10, 2008)

MSK said:


> LMAO yes Sentras are great I had a little 99 model and done things you wouldn't believe but they were easy to bottom out with though.


This is a 98. She's a beast. It does bottom out a little bit.



OldFortKennels said:


> :hammer::rofl::hammer:
> 
> Good times but what were you thinking, oh wait I see the crew, I remember now.


Haha. You got it figured out for sure



MY MIKADO said:


> Sound like a crazy good time. Awww to be young again.


:roll:



NesOne said:


> :thumbsup: great story and pics, thanks for sharing, the laugh has helped me with my Monday morning


No problem man, I posted them up for that exact reason :thumbsup:



BedlamBully said:


> AHHHHAAAAHAHHAHHAAAA *gasp* AHHhahahHAHHHAA
> Man that is hillarious! YOu got some guts, I would never take a car off roading. Great pics!


It was a blast defiantly. I'm scared to get a truck for off roading because I know for a fact I would roll it. I could roll a car just as easy, but I can't be as brave in a car as I would be in a truck.


----------

